# Susie kidded Pics added pg 2



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Susie is on day 145 today and is my last doe due to kid for the year. Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*

nice doe -- looks like triplets or large twins.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Susie day 145*

She is beautiful! I'm thinking triplets! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Susie day 145*

she is a really nice doe....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Susie day 145*

I vote triplets! Who was she bred to?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*



helmstead said:


> I vote triplets! Who was she bred to?


To the polled, blue eyed buckskin buck Louie


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Susie day 145*

You should get some beautiful kids!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Susie day 145*

Oh those should be flashy babies! Hoping for polled doelings!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*

Beautiful! I so wish that you were closer Teresa - maybe one day I can have one flown in.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*

I think she'll be giving you :girl: :girl: :girl: !!!! And beauties too....love mama's udder :wink:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*

Thanks everyone, ligaments are almost gone so maybe tomorrow or the next.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*

oh fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Susie day 145*

close....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 145*

I think today will be the day. She is non stop talking, ligaments gone and udder full.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 147 I think today is the day (new pic)*

Oh yeah! She's gone posty too! :leap: Her udder is :shocked: .......hope she gives you those :girl: :girl: before too long.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 147 I think today is the day (new pic)*

Oh my - she is going to give you babies today!!!!


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Susie day 147 I think today is the day (new pic)*

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Teresa!!! Hope she does well and gives you :girl: :girl: :girl: !!

Let me know what happens!! (so excited!)

Susan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Susie day 147 I think today is the day (new pic)*

she is looking good....nice udder...... babies soon :wink: :greengrin: 
happy kidding...


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Susie day 147 I think today is the day (new pic)*

Looks like kids are on the way!! :leap: She has a pretty udder! :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie day 147 I think today is the day (new pic)*

Susie kidded around 1:30 with triplets :boy: :boy: and finally a :girl: They are all so adorable and mom is in love with them. Pictures coming


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Susie kidded*

Congrats on the triplets- and a :girl: too! :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Susie kidded*

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Susie kidded*

Here they are and the girl is in the middle


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are gorgeous - can you please air mail them up to Idaho for me - I promise I will send them back :slapfloor: 

Congrats :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!! she had a nice udder there


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!  I love their colors!!  Do they have blue eyes? :shrug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

shadycreekgoats said:


> They are adorable!!!  I love their colors!!  Do they have blue eyes? :shrug:


All brown eyes but 1 boy and the girl look to be polled but we shall have to wait and see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice kids and the doeling.... so gorgeous......   :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :stars: You can ship the "Little Moo cows" this way....I love the B/W and my goodness that third little guy is an oddball with 2 B/W siblings as well as mommy! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be the milk man's baby :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful!! Congratulations, and what a lovely doe that is!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

:stars: Congrats!! They are all sooo cute!!!

Jennah


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Ohmigosh, they are beautiful, that doeling is just stunning! I was right I was right LOL Triplets!

:stars:


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

Aren't newborns just so CUTE!!!!!?!!!!! :stars: Oh if they would only stay that size. Course then they wouldn't go anywhere. We wouldn't sell them and couldn't breed them!  

They are just adorable Teresa. Give Susie a hug for me! :hug: 

Susan


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

So pretty. What a wonderful variety of colors. Congrats on your :boy: :boy: and :girl: 

Anna


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!! And EXTREMELY flashy! I like 'em!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

They're lovely, congrats!


----------

